# Morgan aero 8 S3 - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Its always a marker of respect and s thumbs up for your trade when cliental throws a constant level of repeat business. Im a big fan of Morgan motor company and do enjoy working on this much treasured Morgan aero 8 S3. Vehicle came in for its interim protection top up with interior clean and more importantly to deep clean, re-colour and proof the soft top as it was looking somewhat tired when the vehicle was first initially detailed last year. The car being a much loved pleasure driver was dropped off at Beau Technique HQ with barely a touch of grime on it.

Pre-soak wheels and arches with R-one
Agitate with varied brushes and mitts the rinse thoroughly
Optimum no rinse pre soak
Wash panel at a time with ONR and dry ( I4detailing Uber towels )
Remove minor tar spotting ( CarChem tar and glue remover )

Into the workshop for a check over of suspect areas that were drew to our attention...


P1100234 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Giving consistent readings as it did in previous visit...


P1100237 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

A light bit of marring on the weathershield film required a fettle...


P1100225 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Using the Flex PE14-2 using Lake Country green constant pressure pad and Carpro fixer polish took it from this...


P1100224 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100228 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

To this within a couple of light passes ensuring lower speeds and not too much pressure used. Last thing wanted was blistering in the protective film...


P1100230 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Much better.
A once over on a couple more panels were required...


P1100231 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Attention turned next to the soft top...


P1100221 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100222 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100223 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100220 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Plenty of wear and tear markings along with friction markings on typical suspect areas when roof is lowered and raised. Polymasked the old girl up and started with the re-colouring stages using Renovo products as always...


P1100243 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100244 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100245 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100246 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

First coat down and looking far more ship shape.
Another colour stage was required followed by 2 coats of ultra proofer.
Interior had a thorough once over yet again...


P1100249 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100251 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100253 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100255 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100256 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100258 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Glass cleaned and sealed ( CarChem glass cleaner and Gtechnic G3 )
Exhausts ( Valetpro citrus bling and Carpro reload )
Tyres ( Carpro pearl )
Wheels ( Carpro reload 2 layers )
Paintwork ( Beau Technique Meilluer luxury wax and Carpro reload wipe down )


P1100260 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100261 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100262 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100264 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100265 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100266 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100269 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100270 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100271 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100272 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100273 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100274 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100275 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100276 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100277 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100279 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100280 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100281 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


P1100259 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

That's something special! Amazing job


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely lovely


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

great work, great car


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job! buth what a low paint measurements :O


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

absolutely stunning


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is both an amazing car and amazing detail, top job :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning car & results!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Lovely finish and interesting use of reload


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That does look good, top work:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent work,a quality result as ever Scott.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bradders said:


> That's something special! Amazing job





lowejackson said:


> Absolutely lovely





stangalang said:


> great work, great car





Wout_RS said:


> Great job! buth what a low paint measurements :O





horned yo said:


> absolutely stunning





muzzer42 said:


> That is both an amazing car and amazing detail, top job :thumb:





Keith_sir said:


> Stunning car & results!





Stevesuds said:


> Lovely finish and interesting use of reload





s29nta said:


> That does look good, top work:thumb:





Titanium Htail said:


> Excellent work,a quality result as ever Scott.
> 
> Thanks John Tht.


Thank you for the kind remarks.:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work as always Scott:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lovely indeed


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice one Scott looks stunning


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that Morgan mate !


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cracking work and attention to detail mate as per usual. Lovely motor


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job. That motor oozes class.. :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice mate, great shots too.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work as always :buffer: Looks awsome now :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job and finish 
Great car too... Luuurve Morgan's


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Nice work as always Scott:thumb:





gb270 said:


> Lovely indeed





Prestige Detail said:


> Nice one Scott looks stunning





sprocketser said:


> Great job on that Morgan mate !





Deeper Detail said:


> Cracking work and attention to detail mate as per usual. Lovely motor





DJ X-Ray said:


> Fine job. That motor oozes class.. :thumb:





Dan J said:


> Very nice mate, great shots too.





AGRE said:


> Great work as always :buffer: Looks awsome now :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:





Tabbs said:


> Great job and finish
> Great car too... Luuurve Morgan's


Thank you all my fellow detailing brethren.:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

:argie:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Freakin sweet


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Work :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely car Scott. Great customer. :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nearly missed this. Caught the Facebook teasers but glad I caught the full write up.

Stunning looking car looking all the better after some TLC. Lovely work smartening up the paint and roof, looks much better for it.

Have to say though the steering wheel does look somewhat out of place. Far to boring for the rest of the interior.


----------

